

On SproutCore 2.0 - bruth
http://www.okito.net/post/8409610016/on-sproutcore-2-0

======
burke
I have a small SproutCore 1.6 project that I'll be moving to 2.0 in the coming
weeks/months as it gets closer to release. I took an initial stab at it early
in the alpha, and it is much, much, much more developer-friendly. I am very
excited to work more with SproutCore 2.0.

------
sunchild
I've done some work with the 2.0 beta. It's really easy to drop sproutcore
into an embedded panel on an existing application now. I prefer the eventing
conventions in sproutcore over the alternative – purely a matter of
preference. I'm looking forward to the new UI kit, too.

